# Uma Thurman ist zum dritten Mal Mutter geworden!



## Q (21 Aug. 2012)

Schauspielerin Uma Thurman hat am 15. Juli ein Mädchen zur Welt gebracht. 

Das berichtete das Magazin "Us Weekly" unter Berufung auf einen Insider. Weitere Details sind bisher noch nicht bekannt.
Für die 42-Jährige, die mit ihrem Ex-Mann Ethan Hawke bereits die beiden Kinder Maya (13) und Levon (10) hat, ist dies das erste Kind mit ihrem Freund Arpad Busson. 

Thurman und Busson sind seit 2007 zusammen, trennten sich aber im November 2009. Im letzten Jahr fanden sie dann wieder zueinander und die "Kill Bill"-Darstellerin schwärmte kürzlich: "Ich habe etwas, das ich wirklich gerne über mein Liebesleben ausdrücken würde. Ich bin jetzt glücklicher damit als ich es jemals zuvor war. Ja, ich versuche ein so friedliches Privatleben zu führen wie nur möglich."

Geplant war das Kind dennoch nicht, wie ein Insider im Februar behauptete. "Uma plante definitiv kein weiteres Kind. Es war eine Überraschung. Aber sie ist außer sich vor Freude und sehr aufgeregt." 



Na dann wünschen wir doch alles Gute! 


Aktuelle Bilder gibt es hier:


http://www.celebboard.net/internati...york-city-17-08-2012-x-14-mq.html#post1392214


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Aug. 2012)

oh, die ersten beiden habe ich wohl verpasst 

aber Gratulation :thumbup:


----------

